# Angeln in der Schweiz



## Snowman98 (29. Juli 2003)

Sali zäme
(Hallo zusammen)

Ja, es stimmt...auch wir Schweizer angeln...bzw. Baden unsere Würmer.

Meine Angelgewässer sind Aare und Emme (Region Solothurn).
Ich weiss auch nicht, was ich falsch mache, aber ich kann angeln wann ich will und wie ich will ich fange einfach genau nichts :r 
Und da bin ich leider nicht der einzige. 

Und oft hört man Geschichten von "früher"...als man noch 20 bis 30 Fische mit nach Hause brachte.
Aber dann wurden die Ufer ausgebaut und ein Wasserkraftwerk errichtet. Seitdem haben die Fischbestände merklich abgenommen  

Wäre schön, wenn sich hier noch ein paar andere Schweizer Fischer zu Wort melden würden (oder bin ich etwa der einzige hier im Board?)

Gruss
Euer Snowman


----------



## dramone (29. Juli 2003)

sali snowman

bei uns in der schweiz ist "catch and release" ein fremdwort !!! 
ein blick in unsere einheimische anglerzeitung "petri-heil" verdeutlicht das.  (www.petri-heil.ch  kapitale fänge ) die sogenanten sportfischer mit brevet welche sich stolz vor ihrem fisch sextett abbilden lassen sind fleischangler mit abzeichen, und von denen gibts nicht wenige, glaube mir !!!! für solche dinge gibts genug seen bei uns, dafür sollten nicht die "naturgewässer" herhallten müssen, aber was red ich.....

such dir einen verein, lass dich von einem rentner einführen welcher das gewässer seit 50 jahren kennt, und denk dir deinen teil über die anderen!!!!

heb en schöne und weiterhin viel erfolg


----------



## til (29. Juli 2003)

Als in der Schweiz wohnhafter immernochdeutscher kann ich bestätigen, dass die Kochtopffischerei weit verbreitet ist und ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass der Bestand einiger Gewässer in dicht besiedelten Gebieten sehr drunter leidet. In meinem Hausgewässer, der Birs bei Basel, ist der Bestand dennoch halbwegs in Ordnung, könnte aber viel besser sein. Jedenfalls fang ich fast immer mindestens eine massige Forelle (>28cm).
Mehr über meine Erfahrungen mit einigen Schweizer Gewässern (und anderen) gibts hier


----------



## ThomasL (29. Juli 2003)

Ich bin auch Schweizer, wohne nur etwa 1.5 Km vom Zürichsee, gehe aber kaum mehr in der Schweiz angeln, hat mir einfach zuviel Betrieb auf dem See, zu schlechte Fänge, etc., aber das ist nicht nur auf dem Zürichsee so, früher waren die Fänge eindeutig besser. Mein Boot hab ich schon vor ein paar Jahren verkauft.
Bin halt immer mehr zum leidenschaftlichen Meeresangler geworden und angle fast nur noch im Urlaub.
Das mit den Kochtopfanglern stimmt auch, catch & release ist ein Fremdwort.


----------



## Snowman98 (29. Juli 2003)

Wie genau läuft denn das mit Catch and Release in Deutschland?
Wird da jeder Fisch den man fängt nur schnell gemessen und dann gleich wieder zurückgesetzt? Gibt's da von Bundesland zu Bundesland Unterschiede?

Und ehrlich gesagt: Wenn ich mal (so Gott will) nen Alet (Döbel) fange, dann landet der auch bei mir im Kochtopf. 
(Selbst gefangene Fische schmecken 10x besser als solche aus dem Laden, auch wenn's nur ein Alet ist)

Aber wie schon gesagt, dass ICH was fange kommt nur sehr selten vor 

Wenn ich wirklich mal was fangen will....also das sogenannte FLEISCHFISCHEN....gehe ich an nen Forellenteich.

Was macht ihr denn mit den Fischen, die ihr an Land zieht?


----------



## 4zap (31. Juli 2003)

@snowman98

wenn du in der Aare angelst, versteh ich nicht, wieso du nichts fängst? Ich hab dort 2 Jahre hintereinander im Sommer dort geangelt (zwischen Bern Richtung Schweizer Alpen) und ich war echt begeistert. Kanadische Seeforellen, Bachforellen, Äschen und ein paar Besatzregenbogenforellen. Du hast Recht wenn du sagst, das die Bestände etwas abgenommen haben aber ich habe auch viele untermaßige gefangen, aber da man in der Aare nur ohne Widerhaken angeln darf, war es kein Problem sie zurückzusetzen. Auf Äsche hatten Nymphen sehr guten Erfolg. Die Schwierigkeit ist die schnelle Fließgeschwindigkeit von knapp 1,50m /sek. Das war für mich als SeeAngler nicht sehr einfach. Die fängigste Montage war einfach ein Tauwurm am 9er Haken mit Pose (Wurm ca. 50 cm unter der Pose) und dann gegen die Fließrichtung auswerfen und treiben lassen.(Im Uferbereich) Ansonsten ein Tiroler Holz (80g) und in der Höhe von 0,5 und 1 meter am Vorfach eine dunkle Nympfe angebunden. Und die Schweizer Äschen sind echt sehr lecker. Aber Beißzeit ist nur von morgens 6 - 9 Uhr und abends von 17 - 20 Uhr. Dazwischen sollte man baden gehen, da beißt eh nix. Was ich auch sehr empfehlen kann: Mit der Seilbahn hoch zum Oechinger See. Bachsaibling und Forellen in richtigen Männergrößen.......Es hat wohl mal jemand mit Eglis dort geangelt. Seitdem gibt es dort auch richtig fette Barsche (ab 30cm aufwärts). Also ich komm bestimmt mal wieder zum Angeln dorthin. Auch wenn die Wochenkarte knapp 70 Euronen kostet.

@til

Wo setzt du dich am Bieler See denn hin? Ich kenn dort nur die ecke wo die Badeanstalt ist, und dort angeln ist ziemlich sinnlos. Kann man da irgendwo Boote mieten und wo fahr ich damit hin?
Für nen Tip wär ich dankbar, da ich vielleicht dieses Jahr nochmal zu euch in die schöne Schweiz komme.


----------



## til (31. Juli 2003)

@4zap:
Ich setz mich ins boot  In Erlach kann man auf jeden Fall Boote mieten. Fisch ist eigentlich fast überall, aber Echolot ist trotzdem hilfreich. Rund um die Petersinsel/Heideweg ist gut und auch der Aare Zufluss (Hagneck Kanal).
Du meinst wohl Oeschinensee?


----------



## Snowman98 (31. Juli 2003)

So wie du die Aare beschreibst, handelt es sich bei diesem Streckenabschnitt noch um die Äschenregion.
Bei uns hier ist's wohl schon die Barbenregion oder schlimmer.

Und endlich hab ich mal was gefangen: ein EGLI...satte 16cm lang *grins*

Aber eben...ich spreche ab und zu ein wenig mit anderen Anglern und bei denen sieht's ähnlich aus wie bei mir.
Mal hat der eine ne Forelle, mal nen Hecht oder nen Klodeckel...aber das ist schon fast ne Seltenheit.

Naja, ich hab mir schon mal überlegt, ob es vielleicht klüger wäre vom Boot aus zu angeln...da ich aber nicht so viele Moneten so nebenbei habe und auch gerade niemanden kenne, der mich mal mitnehmen könnte, kann ich das nur schlecht beurteilen.

Vorhin war ich mit meiner Frau noch schnell am Forellenteich...
im Ganzen waren wir etwa 10 Mann (und Frau), gefangen wurden ganze 4 Forellen :r 
Sowas habe ich da noch nie erlebt. Sind die Viecher heute so beissfaul?
Ködermässig habe ich das volle Programm durchprobiert....Spinner, Jigs, Wurm, Bienenmade, Mais, Brot...sogar nen kleinen Wobbler hatte ich für ein paar Würfe dran.
Ein paar Kleine Fische knabberten zwar dran (waren wohl Hasel oder so) aber die Forellen wollten einfach nicht beissen.
Power Bait hätte gerne noch versucht...ist da aber leider verboten ;+ 
In meiner Verzweiflung habe ich an meine Spinnrute sogar ne Wasserkugel montiert und an einem kurzen Vorfach ne Nassfliege....¨

Was habt ihr denn so für Tricks wenn auf Forelle wirklich gar nichts mehr geht???


----------



## 4zap (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von til _
> *@4zap:
> Ich setz mich ins boot  In Erlach kann man auf jeden Fall Boote mieten. Fisch ist eigentlich fast überall, aber Echolot ist trotzdem hilfreich. Rund um die Petersinsel/Heideweg ist gut und auch der Aare Zufluss (Hagneck Kanal).
> Du meinst wohl Oeschinensee? *



Ja den mein ich. Sorry, war schon zwei JAhre nicht mehr da, aber die Bachsaiblinge sind mir in guter Erinnerung geblieben.

Mit dem Boot werd ich mal probieren. Allerdings ist der Bieler See derart groß...mal sehen, und ein Echolot hab ich auch nicht. Aber es gibt ja noch andere schöne Gewässer. Auf so großen Seen komm ich mir immer recht verloren vor.

@snowmann

Bei dem Wetter sind die Forellen in Zuchtanlagen meistens recht ruhig und schlendern am Rand lang, oder treiben sich in Gruppen im Schatten rum (meistens irgendne Ecke vom See) Jedenfalls stehen sie in der Mittagshitze meistens in einem Versteck. Immer das Wasser beobachten und zwischendurch mal die Stelle wechseln. Es gibt aber auch Tage, an denen ist einfach nix los mit den Biestern. Da kann man dann auch wieder nach Hause fahren. Mein letzter Angeltripp endete auch damit, das ich erst garnix gefangen hab, und dann bemerkte das unter einem Baum dauernd irgendwas los ist. Also umziehen und dann die Rute genau unter den Baum. In 20 min. hatte ich 8 Stück. Der Rest des Tages war stinkelangweilig.


----------



## dramone (1. August 2003)

sali 4zap

der Oechinger See, ist das der in glarus ? 
wenn ja, dort hat mal jemand hechte "eingesetzt", welche anscheinend trotz der höhe gut abgewachsen sind. das schonmass für die selbigen wurde aufgehoben.


----------



## 4zap (1. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von dramone _
> *sali 4zap
> 
> der Oechinger See, ist das der in glarus ?
> wenn ja, dort hat mal jemand hechte "eingesetzt", welche anscheinend trotz der höhe gut abgewachsen sind. das schonmass für die selbigen wurde aufgehoben. *




ähmmmm weiss ich garnicht so genau. Ma fährt von Bern am Bieler See vorbei und dann rechts Richtung Berge....ich glaub rechts davon läuft die Aare. Dann kommt irgendwann ein Ort (Name?) und dort steig ich meiner Angeltasche in die Seilbahn und fahr hoch zur Station. Von dort läuft man ca. 20 Min. und kommt dann an ne Gaststätte direkt am See. Dort stehen immer die Angler und blinkern auf die Besatzforellen. Ich latsch dann immer rechts an der Gaststätte vorbei um den See, bis ich die rechte Steilflanke vom Berg sehe und setz mich dahin. Kleine Köderfische gibts vor Ort im Uferbereich (für die Saiblinge) ansonsten sind Würmer recht fängig. Von Hechten hab ich da noch nix gehört.

Unterwegs dorthin gibts auch ne Forellenanlage. Wenn es genauer sein soll, muss ich erst nochmal in ne Karte schauen, aber heute nicht mehr. Bin schon auf dem Sprung ans Wasser. GULPS testen. Mal sehen ob die was taugen.

Die Schlepperei der Angelsachen von der Seilbahnstation zum See ist ziemliche Plackerei, also nur Sachen mitnehmen die man dringend brauch. Und wenn die Sonne scheint, ist ein Schirm nicht schlecht. Optische gesehen, ist einer der schönsten Seen weltweit die ich jeh befischt habe. MAn müsste nur noch die Touristen aus der Ansicht rausretuschieren können, dann wärs perfekt.:q  (bin ja selber einer)

Und die Wochenkarte für Umgebung Bern gilt auch dort. Ich komme auf alle Fälle mal wieder vorbei. Garantiert.


----------



## Snowman98 (1. August 2003)

Was sind denn Gulps??? ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+  ;+


----------



## til (1. August 2003)

Immer noch Oeschinensee, und von Bern nicht am Bielersee vorbeifahren, sondenr Richtung Thun  
Edit: Link gefixt:
Oeschinensee


----------



## 4zap (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von til _
> *Immer noch Oeschinensee, und von Bern nicht am Bielersee vorbeifahren, sondenr Richtung Thun
> Edit: Link gefixt:
> Oeschinensee *



Liegt der Bieler See nicht rechts von der Autobahn wenn ich Richtung Thun fahre (ich glaub ich gebs auf;o))))?????? Ach wie auch immer. Den Weg hab ich immer gefunden. Meine Schwägerin wohnt irgendwo hinter Thun, daher hab ich immer nen Führer dabei und muss mir nicht alles merken.

Schön das der Kanton Bern nun auch eine eigene Seite für die Fischerei hat. Die Bilder die ich da sehe, wecken Sehnsucht. SEUFZ.....war das ne Schlepperei.......und das Bild von dem Bootangler......so hab ich das auchmal probiert. Aber ohne Echolot ist man auf dem Riesensee etwas verloren.......


GULPS sind künstliche Tauwürmer aus dem Glas. Vergesst die Dinger. Taucht nix.


----------



## til (2. August 2003)

> Liegt der Bieler See nicht rechts von der Autobahn wenn ich Richtung Thun fahre


Ja, im weitesten Sinne schon, aber nicht gerade in Sichtweite...


----------



## 4zap (2. August 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von til _
> *Ja, im weitesten Sinne schon, aber nicht gerade in Sichtweite... *



Ok, dann lieg ich ja nicht ganz daneben. Hatte das aber so in Erinnerung. Meine Schwägerin wohnt in Burgistein(?) hat aber vorher direkt in Bern an der Aare gewohnt (morgens wach werden und ohne Frühstück direkt auf die Forellen....da hät ich auch gerne mal ne Wohnung)

Aber dieses Jahr wirds nix mehr, Schade.......(habs gerade erfahren)


----------



## Tirecks (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Schweiz*



til schrieb:


> Als in der Schweiz wohnhafter immernochdeutscher kann ich bestätigen, dass die Kochtopffischerei weit verbreitet ist und ich bin auch ziemlich sicher, dass der Bestand einiger Gewässer in dicht besiedelten Gebieten sehr drunter leidet. In meinem Hausgewässer, der Birs bei Basel, ist der Bestand dennoch halbwegs in Ordnung, könnte aber viel besser sein. Jedenfalls fang ich fast immer mindestens eine massige Forelle (>28cm).
> Mehr über meine Erfahrungen mit einigen Schweizer Gewässern (und anderen) gibts hier



sollche Liliputforellen beachte ich erst gar nicht und lass sie noch wachsen!


----------



## Tirecks (16. Januar 2017)

*AW: Angeln in der Schweiz*



Snowman98 schrieb:


> So wie du die Aare beschreibst, handelt es sich bei diesem Streckenabschnitt noch um die Äschenregion.
> Bei uns hier ist's wohl schon die Barbenregion oder schlimmer.
> 
> Und endlich hab ich mal was gefangen: ein EGLI...satte 16cm lang *grins*
> ...



Ne Nassfliege? Was soll die dir bringen? Das rentiert sich nur , wenn du die richtige Nassfliege einsetzt, zur dementsprechenden Jahreszeit und dann nur mit einer Fliegenrute! Nur mit der Fliegenrute bekommst du die Bewegungen und Technik, mit der man mit einer Nassfliege auch hoffnungsvoller etwas fängt. Ich kenn das mit den wochenlangen Angeln in dem man nichts fängt. Es hängt mit sehr vielen Faktoren eben ab, ob du was fängst oder nicht. Mit einer Plastikkugel auf Forellen würde ich dir auf alle Fälle nicht raten, damit verscheuchst du meistens die Viecher. Ich habe jahrelang diese Angelart, Spinner, Blinker etc... ausgeführt. Dann bin ich zum Fliegenfischen gekommen, ein ganz andere Bereich des Angeln - und es geht selten ein Tag vorbei indem ich zumindestens einen Biss hatte! Aber ist eine Studium für sich.....!


----------

